# Is My Tank Overstocked



## gd4 (Jul 21, 2011)

I recently set up a planted 20 gallon tank. I have 2 amazon swords, java ferns, and some wisterias, with 2 large pieces of driftwood so it has a lot of hiding places. I think I overstocked the tank though and got carried away when buying fish since this is my first tank.

I have: 1 gold gourami, 5 tiger barbs, 2 green cory catfish, 5 black neon tetras, 3 zebra danios, 5 rasboras

A total of 21 fish. The gourami is only 2.5" but will get up to 6 inches, but they seem to have divided the tanks into territories and the fish swim at different levels. Do you think I will have problems in the future? I also seem to have trouble getting my cory's to eat. I give the algae pellets and they sometimes nibble at it, and I also feed all the fish tropical flakes and they don't seem interested in that either. They never seem hungry. Should I be worried?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I think for now its fine but down the road some downgrading will have to happen. Honestly I would get rid of the tiger barbs, although they are awesome fish they have semi-aggressive tendencies that might prove to be fatal in the long with your neons and zebras. I've seen it done before but in a smaller tank it might now work.

As far as feeding I would give them a week to adapt to their environment and the corys are more scavengers and they prefer flakes over algae tablets I believe, even frozen blood worms.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

actually with the fish your mentioned i wouldnt worry at all save for the barbs

all those fish are great community fish, but tiger barbs are fin and scale eaters. when they get older they will certainly be the cause of trouble.
eliminate the barbs and your tank will be a fine fit for the rest


----------

